# Squat Position



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2004)

When Squating, there are three foot positions that I've come across.  Which, if any, is the best?


Flat-footed.  The 'traditional' position.   
With a small block under the heel.  This is supposed to imporove the form such that you can lift more weight.  I believe it revolves around the position that the back takes when the block is under the heel.   
On a platform (step) with the front (ball) of each foot on the platform.  This is to allow the heel to go negative and allow for a wider range of motion in the calf. 
 Which of these offers the most benefits?  Which has the most drawbacks?

 Thanks for any insights!


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 16, 2004)

Flat footed.  

We don't squat in real life with our heels on platforms, hanging off the edge of something or jumping on one foot.  If you do this IMO you're training your muscles in a way opposite to how they are supposed to be developed and setting yourself up for a massive problem later on in life.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 16, 2004)

Increasing ROM in the calves? Squats? That's just dumb.

You should be squatting flat footed. You need a solid base.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2004)

squatting with raised heels can damage your knees and not advised, the only exception to this is if your femur is proportionately longer than your torso.


----------



## DOS Forever (Sep 16, 2004)

How about foot/leg positioning (i.e. toes in/out, legs shoulder width apart or wider)?


----------



## Mortality (Sep 16, 2004)

you should use flat foot, some people(with poor balance and flexibility) like to place a piece of wood under their heels for balance and support(not a good idea), this only applies to deep squat, if you only squat to parallel there is no reason wotsoeva to put anything under your heels. i never heard of squatting with the front of your foot on a platform, sounds like a good way to crash yourself.

 toes straight forward, narrow stance = hits more side quads.
 toes out, wide stance = hits more front/inner quads, also hits the groin and glutes more(deep squat).


----------



## Saturday Fever (Sep 16, 2004)

I squat well outside shoulder width with my toes pointing outward. I squat back, not down. The mechanics of it can be found in a thread I started entitled "Squatting Like a Powerlifter, Squatting Big" (which should be a sticky  )


----------



## Flex (Sep 16, 2004)

i put a small, and i mean small plate under my heels when i squat. it def. helps me balance....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 16, 2004)

DOS Forever said:
			
		

> How about foot/leg positioning (i.e. toes in/out, legs shoulder width apart or wider)?



shoulder width, toes slightly outward. do not bother with any of that feet together hits this part, wide that part crap, you will only end up putting more stress on your knees.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 16, 2004)

> I squat well outside shoulder width with my toes pointing outward. I squat back, not down. The mechanics of it can be found in a thread I started entitled "Squatting Like a Powerlifter, Squatting Big" (which should be a sticky  )



exactly, I think it should be a sticky!
btw squatting is NOT a quad movement despite the concensous, or at least it shouldn't be of done correctly. Most important muscles in the squat are the hamstrings, and the core (lowerback and abs)


----------



## DOMS (Sep 16, 2004)

I thought that the squat was to the lower body what bench presses are to upper body.  A good general (multi-muscle) exercise.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 16, 2004)

you can't compare the two really, the squat is MORE to the lower body, and whole body really than the bench is. think about it, to squat big you can't just have a huge set of wheels, your upper back has to be able to support that weight to prevent folding over. your abs have to be very strong to continue the transfer of power, the list goes on. IMO the squat is THE most important movement one could do, its the silver bullet and a true test of strength..
if you were responding to my post above, my point was that most people think the squat is a quad movement, when if done correctly its not..ya dig?


----------

